# First Impressions Simplicity Signature 24 inch.



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Let's start from the beginning. I'm coming off of a 1999 vintage MTD 24 inch with a 5HP Tecumseh. I thought that machine worked really well till the day I sold it a couple weeks ago. I paid $600 for it, the same model still sells for $600. I sold it for $300 almost 20 years later. It was in pristine shape. 

That being said, we didn't get much snow today. we had about 8 inches, which really shouldn't pose a threat to any two stage. I have what amounts to 225 feed of sidewalk, about 36 inches wide. Lots are 75 foot I do mine, and the neighbors left and right of me. 

My driveway is about 25x35 give or take. 

In this kind of snow, there was really little difference between the MTD and the Simplicity. But like I said, 8 inches of fairly light / medium snow isn't and shouldn't be much of a challenge. 

My biggest problem was getting used to the controls. On the MTD, go was right, throw was left. On the Simplicity it's the other way around. So I kept getting my go and throw controls mixed up. Also, the handle bars on the MTD were much further apart than on the Simplicity. Having the handle bars closer together, and the left/right thing is something I have to get used to

One last thing I found a little annoying is when the go and throw handles get locked down at the same time. I never had that, when I let the throw lever go, it stopped throwing. Something else I have to adjust to. 

Last thing, the electric chute controls are the coolest thing ever on a snowblower. I had the thing going up, down, left, right, seemingly on its own. Something else I have to learn. Hands never had to leave the handlebars. 

On the end of driveway pile, that had been plowed in repeatedly, the Simplicity just ate it up without missing a beat. My biggest problem is my house is the newest on the block, about 15 years old, and when the builder put in the driveway apron, he left a step, about 1.25 inches high, so the unit tends to ride up on that step.

Turning and moving the Simplicty was a lot easier. A LOT easier. It handles very easily. Doesn't feel nearly as heavy as it is.

As far as a 36 inch sidewalk, and the driveway, the MTD and Simplicity do about the same job. At the end of driveway, hands down the Simplicity. In handling, turning, etc, hands down the simplicity. When I get some heavier, harder packed snow I'll get to see the real differences. Like I said in the beginning, in 8 inches of light to medium snow, any two stage should eat that up.


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

Good to hear you are happy with the new machine. I picked up about a ten year old Simplicity last winter. Got a great deal on it that couldn’t be passed up, so I sold my 30 year old Arien’s 8/24. The Simplicity is the same set up; 8hp, 24” cut, but it eats through everything! It’s a beast of a small machine. Like you said, there were a few things to get used to, but overall a great machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I wish I could have had Simplicity as an option when looking at my recent blower purchase. They look very interesting. Shame they're not more widely sold. My only two options were Toro and Husky if I wanted to buy from a local, which I did. Went with the Toro but would have liked to been able to have the choice expanded to Ariens and Simplicity as well.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

jsup;1408930In this kind of snow said:


> Good objective review and I agree that electric chute controls could be a game changer after hydrostatic drive.:smile2:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> Good objective review and I agree that electric chute controls could be a game changer after hydrostatic drive.:smile2:


Well, my unit doesn't have hydrostatic drive. But... I find I use the chute control, more so than changing gears. 

Just me, I'm not all concerned about the hydrostatic drive, then again, I never had one


----------

